
Ask HN: What is college about with CS as a major? - invinciblycool
Originally asked at Reddit, https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.reddit.com&#x2F;r&#x2F;college&#x2F;comments&#x2F;9y6zu2&#x2F;what_is_college_about_is_it_about_exploring&#x2F;
======
gus_massa
If you live in USA and are going to take a big loan to pay for your education
in University, remember that you must pay it back later, so pick some subject
that makes sense financially. Probably CS is fine, but do your own research.
(This is not financial advise.)

